# Yamana Gold (YRI.to, AUY)



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

I got burned bad last year on this. Bought at $16 and rode it down to 11.xx beside all the other gold miners. Been on it's way down since they reported a loss and slashed their dividend last quarter. Hit a fresh 52 week low today in anticipation of Q1 earnings release tomorrow, $8.16. Negative speculation regarding their 50% position in the Osisko takeover has presumably also dragged them down lately.

Like so many others in the sector, they are now trading well below book value. They hold very managable debt, especially compared to others in the sector, a strong balance sheet that has preserved lots of cash, a respectable cost per ounce, and they're cutting expenditures.

Anyone buy/sell/hold this?


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

I took a very small position in it (at $8.35) a couple of days ago. I took the same hit last year from purchases of Goldcorp, Barrick and BTO but patience with all of them paid off very well this year. Loaded up the truck on all of them (as well as GDXJ and NG) around Xmas and early Jan and sold some of each at decent gains in Feb. I'm waiting to see a trend (either up or down, not this chaotic zig-zag every day or two we've seen for the last while) before I make another purchase.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

I wish I had your patience, I too recovered somewhat in the beginning of the year but sold a bunch of losers off towards the end of 2013 which then bounced. I also bought a bit the other day at 8.34.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

rossco, I will likely dip deeper into Yamana this week and set a limit order for $8.20 (think the knife has fallen about as much as it's going to). I did some more research and agree with the fundamental strength in your first post. This is a $12-$13 / share minimum company by my calculations and it's at a heck of a fire sale price right now. I love it when the market overreacts. :encouragement:


----------



## espressobob (Apr 30, 2014)

As an index investor who owns this sector anyways in broader based ETF's there doesn't seem to be much point in timing individual stocks. Yamana may have more downside along with PM's? Commodity plays are what they is.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

espressobob said:


> As an index investor who owns this sector anyways in broader based ETF's there doesn't seem to be much point in timing individual stocks. Yamana may have more downside along with PM's? Commodity plays are what they is.



As a non-index value investor who also owns this stock in broader based ETF's, I've found there's often mis-pricing or divergence in individual stock prices within a given sector. Which is probably why we are posting in the "Individual stocks/equities" section and not the general "Investing" threads.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

This stock has been hit hard in the past week


----------

